
Martin Shkreli Weighs in on EpiPen Scandal, Calls Drug Makers 'Vultures' - subpar
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/martin-shkreli-weighs-epipen-scandal-calls-drug-makers-vultures-n634451
======
dv_dt
Why do these politicians even pretend that there is anything more to price
increases other than profit motive? Is there any theory on how prices might be
moderated other than competition or regulation? Even competition might be
inadequate if barriers to enter the market are significant and the competitors
pay attention to each others open pricing signals and keep a unified front.

------
gmarx
You have to get to the middle of the article before you learn there is a
generic available. So now that people are aware of the problem, it seems easy
to fix.

~~~
eghad
The generic version is still $200, still not an "easy fix" for most.

~~~
gmarx
You hardly ever use an epipen. It's not like it's a daily med

------
kwhitefoot
In the UK they are GBP 50 for one or GBP 90 for two (Lloyds Pharmacy,EpiPen
not generic). How come they are so expensive in the US?

